# IPOD VIDEO : SOFTS ET FAQ's



## silverkingz design (7 Janvier 2006)

bon,
je sais qu'il y un forum pour l'ipod mais perso c'est pas tres clair pour moi.
et puis là il s'agit de conversion, codecs et tout le bazar !

voilà mes questions (tres betes certianement):

j'ai utilisé handbrake pour transformer un dvd en fichier lisible pour l'ipod video, ca marche, no prob.
je me demande juste comment recuperer un divx, en .avi et le transformer pour l'ipod.
Depuis quicktime j'attends 15heures. (!!!)

Pour info,  j'ai un powerbook g4 12" avec 1,25 de  vive...
Pour le passage d'un film d'1h30 en dvd, ca met 1h10 environ.
Depuis un g5 bipro : 40 minutes.
Est-ce normal pour le powerbook?
Je demande juste un fichier destination de 500 megs, et un crop format ipod video (310x240)...

EN GROS :
ma "grosse" question est 
1/ comment reconvertir un divx (.avi) pour l'ipod video? (SOFT ???)
2/ Si la question est possible : comment y ecraser les sous-titres (fichier srt) et convertir (donc) cet .avi. ???

merci bcp


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2006)

Normalement tu dois avoir les originaux de tes DivX, non ?


----------



## samalaplaya (7 Janvier 2006)

> ma "grosse" question est
> 1/ comment reconvertir un divx (.avi) pour l'ipod video? (SOFT ???)
> 2/ Si la question est possible : comment y ecraser les sous-titres (fichier srt) et convertir (donc) cet .avi. ???


1/ ffmpegX... Fichier destination: iPod h264 > Encoder
2/ ffmpegX > onglet Filtres > cocher Sous-titres > Importer > fichier.srt ... en bas à droite, regarder la prévisu... (ps: choisir préalablement par ex. xvid mencoder comme codec)


----------



## silverkingz design (7 Janvier 2006)

bien sur mais repartir de 4g..ca doit etre plus long que juste reconvertir non?
c'etait ma question.
:rateau:

merci samalaplaya, trop coolos, je vais jeter un oeil!


----------



## silverkingz design (8 Janvier 2006)

quand tu dis "export> "ipod h264" moi j'ai juste "mp4 h264", c'est pareil, on est d'accord..non?

(en tous cas, je suis en train de faire un test sans sous-titres et c'est parti pour 40heures vu le ryhtme de l'encodage !!!
j'ai juste choisi export ipod pourtant (comme tu disais) , et ce depuis un .avi!)

bah je crois en effet que je vais repartir de mon dvd, ca ira 5 fois plus vite de le ripper depuis handbrake plutot que depuis le .avi via ffmpeg qui est parti pour trente plombes!

dommage.


----------



## samalaplaya (8 Janvier 2006)

> quand tu dis "export> "ipod h264" moi j'ai juste "mp4 h264", c'est pareil, on est d'accord..non?


Non, c'est ps pareil... Les codecs sont les mêmes, certes, mais l'un optimise les tailles et débits en fonction de l'iPod, pas l'autre... Et si, tu devrais l'avoir (7 sélections en-dessous du choix que tu cites), ou alors tu n'as pas la dernière version ("u") de ffmpegX.



> (en tous cas, je suis en train de faire un test sans sous-titres et c'est parti pour 40heures vu le ryhtme de l'encodage !!!
> j'ai juste choisi export ipod pourtant (comme tu disais) , et ce depuis un .avi!)


Ah, donc tu l'as, ce choix.



> bah je crois en effet que je vais repartir de mon dvd, ca ira 5 fois plus vite de le ripper depuis handbrake plutot que depuis le .avi via ffmpeg qui est parti pour trente plombes!


Ben ça, c'est peut-être une question de machine. Sinon, j'ai peur que l'on ne parle pas de la même chose: concernant tes ST, pour aller plus vite, tu aurais pu mettre "passthrough" dans audio (qui laisse la piste initiale intacte) qui n'a pas besoin d'être touchée pour incruster des ST dans un divx. Sauf si c'est le même fichier qui va sur l'iPod, car il faut mp3 -> aac. Et oui, mieux vaut évidemment repartir de la source (par ex avec Handbrake) plutôt que du divx. Mets les tailles de l'iPod dans "picture settings" de la fenêtre Handbrake si le fichier n'est destiné qu'à l'iPod


dommage.


----------



## silverkingz design (8 Janvier 2006)

bon alors oui oui..c'est bon pour le menu "ipod video h264"...

par contre pour revenir aux format .Avi...ca marche pas, ca me fait une piste audio séparée.
Est-ce que le fait de selectionner "passthrough" (j'ai bien compris pourquoi il fallait le faire mais...) permet en même temps d'eviter cette separation?

par rapport aux "picture setting" dans handbrake, oui c'est ce que je fais.
tout est ok pour moi dans handbrake...pour l'instant.


----------



## samalaplaya (8 Janvier 2006)

> par contre pour revenir aux format .Avi...ca marche pas, ca me fait une piste audio séparée.
> Est-ce que le fait de selectionner "passthrough" (j'ai bien compris pourquoi il fallait le faire mais...) permet en même temps d'eviter cette separation?


Non, ça te fait AUSSI une piste audio séparée parce que dans le menu ffmpegX (à gauche de fichier), tu as laissé coché par défaut "Garder les flux élémentaires" (peut-être aussi un peu parce que j't'ai pas dit de le décocher  ). Décoche le et tu auras ton fichier mp4 (vérifie que ffmpegX sélectionne la bonne taille en destination - 320/176 -)
Passthrough ne permet que de laisser la piste initiale telle quelle dans le fichier final sans y toucher.


----------



## silverkingz design (9 Janvier 2006)

cool! merci t'es au top!

zut je pensais que le format ipod etait 320*240!!
j'ai passé mon week end a tout encoder comme ça!
merdeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## samalaplaya (9 Janvier 2006)

T'inquiètes, le format 320/240 est le format ok de l'iPod... Teste les 2 et tu verras (la taille par défaut de ffmpegX fait une sorte de 16:9


----------



## silverkingz design (9 Janvier 2006)

oui ça à l'air ok!
cool,
merci pourt toutes ces infos!


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Janvier 2006)

!!!!
je viens d'encoder un .avi pendant 3h00 pour me retrouver avec "que" la piste son!
qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?
je suis vert!!!
j'ai decoché le truc "garder les flux"....
et ca m'encode le film en 1seconde : evidement le fichier ne pese rien.

merde!


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Janvier 2006)

ok, c'etait ça j'avais pas decoché je crois.
là ca marche...

par contre (handbrake) =

Certains de mes encodages en mp4 h264 (d'apres dvd) passent dans itunes ,  mais la plupart NON.
Ceux qui se transfèrent sont ceux uniquement encodés en mp4 et non pas en " h264"!
que faut-il faire?

est-ce une erreur d'encoder pour ipod "h264?"

helllllllllpp  !!!


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Janvier 2006)

(je me parle à moi même)

j'ai palié au problème en réencodant mes mp4 h264 en mp4 dans le soft "altshiiva"...
> 4 x plus rapide que ffmpeg et ca marche!

merci à toi silverkingz.


----------



## samalaplaya (12 Janvier 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> > 4 x plus rapide que ffmpeg et ca marche!


Connait pas altshiiva, mais tout les softs sont plus rapides que celui qui encodera en h264...


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Janvier 2006)

bah? t'etais où pendant que je galerais!


----------



## samalaplaya (13 Janvier 2006)

Quand je réponds, je réponds à 10 threads en une heure, je passe pas ma vie devant le forum


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Janvier 2006)

Faut oublier de spécifier le format dans Handbrake, sinon amarche po !


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Janvier 2006)

oki les amis!
merci...


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Janvier 2006)

Par rapport au format .avi auquel je veux ecraser les sous-titres .srt afin d'en faire un mp4 pour l'ipod:

Quand j'utilise ffmpegx, si je choisi en export ipod h264, il m'est impossible de selectionner les sous-titres dans "filtres".
cela marche si je me mets en export : mp4 h26, pas "ipod h264"...
Et la qualité est degueu!

Aussi, en taille "1", les sou-stitres sont enormes. faut-il mettre ca en taille "0"?


----------



## samalaplaya (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mets les en taille 0, position entre 80 et 100 et regarde dans la prévisu...
Sinon, soyons bref: mp4 h264 est basé sur le moteur mencoder qui le permet (les ST), c'est du sérieux... pas x264...
Donc choisis mp4 h264 et remets les tailles nécéssaires (320/240 ou 176) et mets 96 kbits/s dans l'audio...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

c'est ce que j'ai fait, c'est bon pour la  la qualité je crois mais les sous-titres paraissent enormes quand meme ! (taille 0 pourtant)...

par contre : IMPOSSIBLE de le glisser dans itunes pour le balancer dans le ipod!

Quand je le mets en ipod h.264 : impossible d'avoir l' acces sous-titres (grisé)

En plus la preview c'est juste un "play" de ce qu'on peut lire de toutes façons via vlc, c'est pas au format ipod et suivant ce que tu as reglé..non? (j'ai l'impression moi)

comprends pas! zut!

ci-joint captures:

merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## samalaplaya (14 Janvier 2006)

> c'est ce que j'ai fait, c'est bon pour la  la qualité je crois mais les sous-titres paraissent enormes quand meme ! (taille 0 pourtant)...


Fais des tests sur des bouts de fichiers (pour que ce soit pas trop long). Taille 0, impeccable chez moi et chez beaucoup


> par contre : IMPOSSIBLE de le glisser dans itunes pour le balancer dans le ipod!


ça j'en sais rien


> Quand je le mets en ipod h.264 : impossible d'avoir l' acces sous-titres (grisé)


Oui c'est ce que je t'ai dit: le moteur x264 ne le permet pas, mencoder si (mp4 h264)



> En plus la preview c'est juste un "play" de ce qu'on peut lire de toutes façons via vlc, c'est pas au format ipod et suivant ce que tu as reglé..non? (j'ai l'impression moi)


La prévisu est faite pour voir les ST et/ou les bandes noires et recadrage éventuels que tu as fait...
[/quote]  





> comprends pas! zut!


Oui, j'm'en rends compte. Essaie D-Vision si tu veux, il fait moins de choses mais c'est plus simple. Outils (en haut à droite) > Réencodage mpg et avi > réencodage complet du film > configure taille, codec et ST et hop, c'est parti...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

bon bon..
c'est pas que "je comprends rien", c'est que je "ne comprends pas pourquoi"...
en fait :

le format ipod h.264, est le mauvais format je sais, pour avoir acces a l'option sous-titres...
pas de probleme
amis il permet de vider le fichier sur l'ipod... donc...
c'est la merde, (dans ce que j'ai testé) le format mp4 264 mencoder, permet d'avoir acces a l'option sous-titres mais ne se transvase pas dans l'ipod video.

je me disais donc que j'avais zappé un detail..

tu comprends? je comprends...
un peu quand meme


hi han


----------



## samalaplaya (14 Janvier 2006)

J'ai jamais dit que tu ne comprenais rien, c'est pas le genre de la maison  Mais je sais que ffmpegX a quelques petits secrets parfois fatiguants.
Si je te conseille D-Vision, c'est qu'il a une interface rassurante et qu'il peut faire ce que tu veux


----------



## samalaplaya (14 Janvier 2006)

D'ailleurs allez, un dernier jet (là, tu peux pas galérer), j't'abandonne pas:
1/ D-Vision > Outils > Réencodage avi et mpg
2/ Tu mets ton film tout en haut à gauche, à droite ("changer de code fourcc") tu choisis h264 > modifier
3/ Réencodage > réencodage complet du film > accès aux réglages
4/ Codec video: h264 ; dimensions: rentre manuellement 320/240 ; réglages audio: simple copie
5/ Tout en bas: "incruster un fichier de ST au format srt" > cocher > chercher le fichier > créer tâche
6/ nouvelle fenêtre d'encodage: Lancer tâche...

Y'a 6 étapes parce que je détaille à mort (pendant l'apéro  ) mais c'est super simple...
Maintenant je vais manger, démmerde toi


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

trop cool,
c'est super sympa.
je teste ca et....

je reviens vers toi


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

et beh..
j'arrive a la meme chose qu'avec l'autre:
encodage (ce coup ci avec un .avi en extension!>?)
bonne taille de sous-titres en preview (cool) mais une fois encodé : gros sous-titres !!!

et toujours impossible de le joindre à itunes pour le mettre dans mon ipod

grrrrr


----------



## samalaplaya (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je te suggère une dernière piste: tu as QTPro ?
Voilà le plan. Je suspecte (c'est à dire que là, je n'en suis pas certain) que les ST tros gros sont dûs au fait que tu les incrustes en même temps que tu réduis considérablement la taille. Je ne pense pas que l'incrustation de ST soit faite pour du 320/240, mais plutôt pour du PAL jusqu'à 640/480...
Alors si tu as QTPro: incruste d'abord les ST avec ffmpegX ou D-Vision (comme tu sais bien le faire maintenant ) dans le film *en gardant sa taille d'origine*, son bitrate d'origine... tout d'origine (pas la peine de générer une perte tout de suite). Tu devrais avoir un le film avec des ST proportionnellement bien calibrés par rapport au film.
ENSUITE seulement, tu ouvres ce film dans QTPro, et tu exportes Séqience vers MPEG-4 > Options > Format de fichier: MP4 (pas ISMA) > Format Video: h264 > Taille d'image: 320/240 > Fréquence d'images: 25 (mais si c'est 30 par défaut c'est pas grave) ----- Audio: rien toucher > OK > Enregistrer.... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
En plus, je vois pas iTunes refuser un fichier fait par QT 
'tain comme j'assure...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

hé samalaplaya : t'es fou dans ta ta tête!
ha ha 

oui bonne idée , ca doit etre ça..un bug de recrop de st par rapport  au recrop d'image.
bien vu..
mais dans ce cas : je peux le faire direct dans ffmpeg : encodage avec sous-titres, en taille image origine, et recrop en 320*176 du fichier ecrasé, en codec ipod cette fois-ci, via altshiiva par ex ou ffmpeg...

hummm

bien long du coup: 2 trucs!

j'arrive pas à capter comment aucun nerd n'a trouvé l'astuce...
bizarre.
ca doit ete tout con :c'est un bug ffmpeg ça, qu'on puisse pas valider les st quand on exporte en ipod!
je vais envoyer un mail!

je te tiens au jus.


----------



## samalaplaya (14 Janvier 2006)

Pas sûr que ce soit si long, avec en plus un  passthrough sur l'audio au 2ème passage... M'enfin le plan QTPro, lui, il peut pas ne pas marcher.


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Janvier 2006)

J'ai lancé un test sous D-VISION:

> Taille d'origine, "copie simple" en ecrasant le fichier .srt.

La preview est nickel, sous-titres proportionnés (bien sur)....
Reste à voir combien ça va mettre de temps (c'est tres lent pour l'instant) et combien cela va mettre de temps pour le réencodage en ipod video codec apres...

À vous cognac-jay


----------

